# Favourite thing about forums...



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

In light of reading some pretty horrific (see: users being overly critical, OPs having no clue about what they are doing with 3 stallions and a 2 year old child in a round pen together {just kidding on that}) threads, I thought I would ask what your favourite part of forums, or the HF if you want to be specific, is. 

My personal favourite thing about forums is my opportunity to practice patience. Something I lack a lot of. If I lose my patience, I have a visual reminder (and many people) to set me straight. 

How bout you?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I exercise a lot of restraint for a very good reason. I don't hide behind the anonymity of a fake username. I post under my name and am willing to be held accountable for anything I say. It requires me to watch what I say and how I say it. 

I love forums for the exchange of information it offers. I dislike them for the way people hide behind usernames to behave in a rude and uncivilized way. Something they would never do face to face.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I like the exchange of ideas and seeing other people's horses. After reading some rather bizarre training/feeding/riding methods, realizing I know more than I thought I did!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I just love the humor that is posted. Some truly funny people reside here. You know, on the "Funny Farm".


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> I post under my name and am willing to be held accountable for anything I say.


Get a crazy stalker and maybe you won't think a user name is such a bad idea, Allison. Not all of us are LEOs, you know. :wink:

Besides, I'll tell you to your face what I post on the forums. Neither my advice nor tone change based on the medium. I know not everyone acts the same in person as behind a keyboard, though.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I enjoy the advice and support you get. Its nice to know that some one who may not even know you will hear your thoughts and positively reinforce or critique or teach you without any harsh treatment. 
It sucks that every once in a while you end up with a bad egg who can't help but to be harsh, rude, judgmental or just flat out mean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Besides, I'll tell you to your face what I post on the forums.


How do we know that, SR, if you are anonymous?! :rofl:

I had a bad experience with real (not Internet I'd care less) stalkers in past, so I prefer not to disclose my full name (although I have no problem sharing it with those I know, even though know just through the Internet :wink: ).

As for "lessons" - the best way to deal with forums (any forums) is not taking other people posts too personally. If I disagree or wrong I have no problem saying so. Taking what others say too personally is too stressful (in real life too).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> How do we know that, SR, if you are anonymous?! :rofl:


You'll just have to trust me, Val. You *do* trust me, don't you? :twisted:

Seriously though, I always sign PMs with my real first name. 

I'll also own my mistakes and stupidities. I don't try to rewrite history or deflect a well deserved slap.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Seriously though, I always sign PMs with my real first name.


Tehe, maybe I'll have to shoot you a PM to find out your real name :wink:

This forum is simply amazing... It has truly helped tons with the training of my horse, and it always proves a very encouraging source. I have been on quite a few other horse forums, and none of them match this... (Okay, okay, its not bash the other forums time... ): I like being able to talk to other horse enthusiastics, of all different ages, and styles, and levels, and read their advice. I personally have never found anyone on here I truly dispise, as... I refuse to dispise someone I dont know  Thank you, the creator of this Horse Forum! Thank you very much.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gallop On said:


> Tehe, maybe I'll have to shoot you a PM to find out your real name :wink:


My 'real life' name is Susan. We have several on the board, so it can get a little confusing. :wink:


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> My 'real life' name is Susan. We have several on the board, so it can get a little confusing. :wink:


Hehe, nice to meet you Susan! Im Autumn. I dont think I know any Susans on here, other than you, now!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

We have a SusanC. I think there might be another one or two, as well.

I like the name Autumn. Very pretty. I have a niece named Somer (pronounced Summer).


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> We have a SusanC. I think there might be another one or two, as well.
> 
> I like the name Autumn. Very pretty. I have a niece named Somer (pronounced Summer).


Wait, now Im remembering I think, dont we have a SusanCrumrine (something similar to that, at least) aswell? Or is that who your talking about? 

Ayy, thanks! A family member has a dog named Summer, and a cousin's middle name is Spring, now all we need is a Winter and our family will be made! :rofl:


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

I like that there's so many opinions in one spot. And some people who really know what they're talking about, who are willing to share. I need those people 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I love the "family" aspect of the forum. You get to know people, they make you laugh, and it's a great stress reliever to log on and read some of the witty responses people come up with.

I also love seeing riders improve. I can think of many members who have posted critique threads for over a year, and the improvements and differences are amazing. I often read critique threads just to see what some of the more accomplished riders have posted, as it's usually advice that I can apply to my own riding.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with Gallop On, I had been on one other forum where there was brutal attacks on each others childrens riding abilities. Really???
I like that you can debate or not agree with one person on one thread, but maybe on a different one you do agree and usually there is no animosity carried over. Especially since we all know how opinionated horse people are! Lol And I like to debate.....ask my husband....

It is easy to get stuck in a rut when you travel in the same circle of riders or discipline. There are so many levels and different disciplines on here its fun to see the different point of veiws on a subject or issue. It reminds me that not everyone thinks the way I do. (What is wrong with you people, if everyone thought like me, this world would be so much better! LOL) I have learned some interesting and helpful things here and I hope that someone has learned something from me. Some things I figured out fast that I don't know a [email protected] thing about so is best not to comment or pretend I do. Other things I figured I know a little about.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I ABSOLUTELY ADORE HF! Why did I just found out about it last fall!?! I could have really used it so many times, the good and the bad. Such a brilliant community, and funny as heck too Tiny, I agree! The chance to converse with you guys is priceless.

I use the forum because I can talk and read horse. Not something I can do around my friends and family. The conversations are so widely varied on topics, horse related and not. Getting to read about another horse person's life and their views on things is nice, especially when most of my conversations are with my 7 year old, my hub, and a few texts from distant friends. I get lonely out here!

As far as "hiding" behind a username... I'm slightly well known by my name, especially around here and in my industry. I don't want anyone to know that my first love is horses, not what I do for a living, which supports my love!
I also don't want my name coming up in searches from here instead of turning up when a potential client seeks me out.

I have only regretted one post. I typed BUTE instead of ACE once, totally by accident. I got called out on it and OF COURSE I'm not an idiot, I just typed in the wrong thing. I understand it's important to get things right, especially when talking about meds! I was typing my correction when I got reprimanded. Grrrr :evil:.

I do get miffed when people jump down other's throats. Especially if they are new or under educated. It's really sad. I do think things should be said tactfully and I love it when a person steps in and smooths things over (or at least attempts to). I respect those people so much more.
Of course there are times when you just want to shake someone smart. Not going to happen but sometimes it's worth a try, if done as nicely as possible.
You know the saying about honey and vinegar...
Glad it doesn't happen that often!

Huge hugs to everyone on here, especially the admins and the founders.
Excellent job guys! Love you all to death!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I love helping others will the limited knowledge and learning new things. I like sharing updates with Sky and everyone is very friendly and fun to talk to. 

This is going to sound pathetic but it's the highlight of my day currently. Seeing as I don't have my horse, stuck in the house, and made to study all the time you can see why I enjoy my forum time. 

It's just a really fun learning environment while I'm waiting for the OK to start on lessons again 

Yes people get heated about things, especially when they have done all the research and the other person has all the experience.. sometimes they don't mesh lol. 

I treat everyone with respect and try to be as helpful as possible. Sometimes I can be a little.. grr, but I'm human afterall ;P


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I love helping others will the limited knowledge and learning new things. I like sharing updates with Sky and everyone is very friendly and fun to talk to.
> 
> This is going to sound pathetic but it's the highlight of my day currently. Seeing as I don't have my horse, stuck in the house, and made to study all the time you can see why I enjoy my forum time.
> 
> ...


I have to say Sky, you are very Sweet!!!
You are one of my favourite things about the forum. 

Your Favourite Stalker 

I love talking with people with the same interests. I'm normally off the serious bit of the forum, because I need to be shown how to do stuff I guess (bit thick). And unfortunately not a huge amount to offer.

And yes mainly the humour.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Bobby Lee said:


> I have to say Sky, you are very Sweet!!!
> You are one of my favourite things about the forum.
> 
> Your Favourite Stalker


Umm... alright... lol


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Umm... alright... lol


Sky you are sweet but I'm not a stalker. In case u were worried!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If y'all start hugging and singing Kumbaya, I'm outta here! :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> You'll just have to trust me, Val. You *do* trust me, don't you? :twisted:
> 
> Seriously though, I always sign PMs with my real first name.


****! I *do *trust you. And my real name is even in my nickname here - I'm not afraid to disclose that much.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> My 'real life' name is Susan.


Have you seen the cartoon "Monsters vs Aliens"?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol not worried, haha

My name is really exotic, but I go by Maggie. I think everyone could find me very easily since I cannot seem to shut up about my horse lol!


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> If y'all start hugging and singing Kumbaya, I'm outta here! :lol:


What's wrong with that???


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh yes, I like that movie quite a lot. Hugh Laurie as the mad scientist bug especially cracks me up!


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Bobby Lee said:


> What's wrong with that???


And don't worry SR you're sweet too!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

gigem88 said:


> I like the exchange of ideas and seeing other people's horses. After reading some rather bizarre training/feeding/riding methods, realizing I know more than I thought I did!


couldn't agree more!
On the flip side, I have learned some things on here that other people do differently & they are very reasonable alternatives to reach the same goal! 
I very much get an inner reward when a newer horse owner/leaser can benefit from mistakes I have made along the way & things that I have done right! 
Most of all, people on here "get" the horse thing, as my non horse friends call it =)

oh and BTW my real name is Kathy..eclipseranch is the real name of our place...XD


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

how do you delete a post? guess I wasn't welcome in the thread..but don't know how to delete..sorry for the intrusion


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

My favorite parts of this forum, as well as other forums, are the breeding and genetics sections, as those topics are where my interest, experience, and expertise are, and of course Appy threads. You will rarely or never see me in topics involving equitation, showing, tack, or other areas where I am ignorant and have no interest, as I rarely offer feedback on something I know little to nothing about.

I mostly appreciate HoFo for its tolerance in permitting political and social discussions...some horse forums don't go there. IMO politics and social issues affect all of our daily lives, and affect us as horse owners both directly and indirectly. Too often our opinions on issues are based solely upon the people we hang out with, which is an extremely narrow range of opinions from a relatively homogenous group, but I find discussing issues with people from all over the country tends to both widen one's horizons and moderate one's views...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

eclipseranch said:


> how do you delete a post? guess I wasn't welcome in the thread..but don't know how to delete..sorry for the intrusion


?! You're always welcome in any thread!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like being called "Tiny" because , in reality, I am gynormous.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

eclipseranch said:


> how do you delete a post? guess I wasn't welcome in the thread..but don't know how to delete..sorry for the intrusion


Why do you feel unwelcome in this thread? I see no reason you wouldn't be welcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

eclipseranch said:


> oh and BTW my real name is Kathy..eclipseranch is the real name of our place...XD



Hi Kathy, I'm Maggie  And you have a really cool ranch name!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I really enjoy the give and take here. I came here with a lifetime of working horse experience but I have still learned so much that I wonder how I ever did without this place. I like seeing all the different opinions (even when we don't agree, which is often :wink::lol and all the different ideas. I enjoy the teaching and the learning that happens often regardless of whether it's a member with 50+ years experience or someone brand new to horses, everyone always has something to teach and something to learn.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I like the forum because it's made up of people who get that horse people are crazy, we eat, sleep and breathe horse, and don't get sick of talking about the horses we love. 

I've "met" some great people, even talk with a few on the phone. One of these days I'd love to meet up with fellow forumers in my neck of the woods for a trail ride if I ever find time. Maybe an open ride in my arenas instead? :wink:

There is always something interesting to read like Angel_Leaguer's April and her hoof injury and recovery, garlicbunny's gelding that was hit by lightning and made it through, BarryG's well written account of life & loss of his beautiful mare DiDi. Then there are threads that you love to hate and drive you crazy, like GoldenHorse's Ace & her foaling thread that had us all pulling our hair out waiting on her to pop and now Piaffe's Sequel is doing it to us again. It feels like you almost know some of the horses as well as their owners.

The forum was also a great way to get my horse fix when I went through some health issues last year that had me on the no-fly list. I'd have probably lost my sanity without some horse outlet! So thank you fellow forumers for keeping me out of the white padded room :lol:


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Agreed, smrobs. I find myself biting my tongue a lot because I have a tendency to think I am experienced, when I know much less than I am tempted to think. 

I have learned mares typically enjoy holding in babies for longer than seems... horsely ? possible :| ha!

I'm Ashley/Ash by the way.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Where else can I post a pic of a wooly worm summer caterpillar I found in my pasture in March (?!) and have other people be excited about it?
:rofl:

Seriously, I agree with what most of the others have said about the bond of talking with other horse people, but also I love to learn (I want to be a professional student when I grow up) and this is a place I can learn.

Even when I'm not searching for anything specific I can learn:
How people do things in other parts of the country
How people do things in other countries
How TO do things
How NOT to do things
How lucky I am to be somewhat sane
How lucky my animals are that I am somewhat sane
How to p*ss of someone without even trying
How pics of someone else's horse can brighten your day
How a story can touch your heart
And mostly, how much a of a bad speller I am when I type fast.

I love that I can come here and in the span of one vist I can learn, teach, share, see, show, encourage and be encouraged.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Bobby Lee said:


> And don't worry SR you're sweet too!


Dude, don't tell people that! I have a reputation for being a meany, doody head who likes to make children cry. Don't mess with my street cred! :twisted:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

My favorite part of forums (in general) is the anonymity. I am rather shy in real life, so I can share things better on the internet. 

My favorite part of HF is definitely the people! There is a diversity and kindness here which I find is hard to beat. There are so many people here that post actively, and it's nice to get to know someone's personality and be able to look forward to their posts, etc. 

I have the fire and the s'mores ready...


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Dude, don't tell people that! I have a reputation for being a meany, doody head who likes to make children cry. Don't mess with my street cred! :twisted:


U silly old sausage u! Oops thats probably not helping.

I love forums because I like wind ups, and other peoples flame wars.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Bobby Lee said:


> I love forums because I like wind ups, and other peoples flame wars.


Well go to any local pub and you can get that too.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Lockwood I love the random insect posts!
Psh, I'm not one to care about spelling, grammar, or punctuation. I'm actually well versed in "hillbilly" too!
So nothing really bothers me unless it's a dangerous situation.
Ummm, read my first post and found a major typo in my first sentence, I MEANT FIND not FOUND! 

And, I have a major problem with commas, I love them. Probably drives you teachers nuts, but, they are so addiciting,
especially comma splices! Can't, stop, using, commas, must, quit,
typing, like, I, talk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> Where else can I post a pic of a wooly worm summer caterpillar I found in my pasture in March (?!) and have other people be excited about it?



Don't forget the delightful chicken conversations


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Lockwood I love the random insect posts!
> Psh, I'm not one to care about spelling, grammar, or punctuation. I'm actually well versed in "hillbilly" too!
> So nothing really bothers me unless it's a dangerous situation.
> Ummm, read my first post and found a major typo in my first sentence, I MEANT FIND not FOUND!
> ...


Me, like, commas, too,,,,,,,
(It's like they are rabbits... everytime you stop to check your spelling, or think of something to type, they triple themselves and are everywhere!!)


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeppers,,,,,I love commas,,,,,they help make my run on sentences somewhat readable!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Yeppers,,,,,I love commas,,,,,they help make my run on sentences somewhat readable!


I'm addicted to elipses...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've always had a bit of a comma obsession, but I've begun to use the ellipses much too often as well...

I suppose it might be a big deal if I was still typing out reports that went to the state, but considering I don't have to do that anymore, I think it'll be alright LOL.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh my god I misspelled ellipses!!!
...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

katbalu said:


> I'm addicted to elipses...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me too! Funny thing is...they used to drive me crazy. This guy I met at a club used to text me in constant ellipses and I really disliked it. Yet now... here I am doing it lol!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly didn't have a clue how to spell it to begin with...that's why I love spell-check. I can usually spell the most complicated words with no issues, but it's the simple ones that trip me up like "their". :lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I exercise a lot of restraint for a very good reason. I don't hide behind the anonymity of a fake username. I post under my name and am willing to be held accountable for anything I say. It requires me to watch what I say and how I say it.
> 
> I love forums for the exchange of information it offers. I dislike them for the way people hide behind usernames to behave in a rude and uncivilized way. Something they would never do face to face.


 I agree 100 percent Allison!! I also like this forum cause for the most part everyone is nice and helpful to me and others.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Forgot to mention my first name is Stacey.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Stacey!! My name is....well....Allison!! LOL!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm Lisa. I'm addicted to the forum and since I have a laptop without a mouse I am really low on carrots. I think they need to award them for free every hour you spend on here! I'd have a ton.

The flame wars crack me up! Makes my jaw drop reading some of the posts. There are two or three members you can count on always being rude IMO and standing behind the just being honest excuse. I'm like......DANG! Better than a soap opera!

Mostly I am a greenie and I spend hours soaking up information from everything to bits to fixing bad vices. There are SO many people on here that really know there stuff and you begin to see a posting pattern by them. I then mark them as a contact.

I especially enjoy the pics of all the babies! I need a carrot for every time I've been alone and said out loud "Awwwwww!":lol: Love the forum!...and Sky. She's got to be the sweetest active member on here.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Hi Stacey!! My name is....well....Allison!! LOL!


 Hi Allison! :wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Me too! Funny thing is...they used to drive me crazy. This guy I met at a club used to text me in constant ellipses and I really disliked it. Yet now... here I am doing it lol!


 

Ok, sweetest girl on the forum, What do you mean text me in ellipses? I have no idea what that means.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> What do you mean text me in ellipses? I have no idea what that means.


I...bet....his....texts...looked....like....this...:lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Stacey, Hi Allison, Hi Lisa (and thank you for such a lovely compliment ) and Hi Carolyn  

I am Maggie, and my horse is Sky :lol: 



tinyliny said:


> Ok, sweetest girl on the forum, What do you mean text me in ellipses? I have no idea what that means.


"Hey...whats up...I am hanging with my friends....doing anything fun....?"
Me: Yep I am at the barn!
"Oh...cool...what r u doing there? Playing with your horse...thats chill"

...........DROVE ME CRAZY lol! I had to scroll to read the text message  Now my life is phone free and I'm happy. Except I have inherited that awful dot-dot-dot syndrome!


----------

